# No more 100-Spoke Straight Lace Wire Wheels from Envious Touch



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

As my business and customer base continues to grow, I am constantly thinking of how to make changes to meet those needs. In January of this year I added a sales team to handle all our basic orders (i.e. 100-Spoke Straight Lace, and Wire Wheel Accessories). I then continued the separation of my wheel topics into Envious Touch and Envious Sales Team.

Business continued to grow and I have had to stop taking orders on two occasions this year because we couldn't keep up with the volume of orders coming in. I have been throwing around ideas in my head to better service our customers and concentrate on what sells the most. I have decided to discontinue carrying 100-Spoke Straight Lace wheels and move all shop resouces our top selling products.

*Effective August 8, 2011 Envious Touch will only be offering the following three (3) wire wheel styles:
*

*
1. *_*Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace
*_




















*



2. *_*Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace
*_















*3. *_*Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross*_











Hopefully this change will allow us to better use the resources we have to properly service all customers. I appologize in advance for those of you that were planning on purchasing 100-Spoke Straight Lace from us in the future but I am working on with a reputable reference to provide to all that inquire. I want to thank each and every one of you for all your positive comments and support and I hope that these changes make your experience with us better!

Nicky, Owner
Envious Touch Auto Customizing
[email protected]
Ph: (562) 244-0554


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Obviously no more 20" wire wheels from Envious either, right?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

rIdaho said:


> Obviously no more 20" wire wheels from Envious either, right?


After August 8th no :nosad: :happysad:


----------



## juicemen (Apr 7, 2005)

Envious Touch said:


>


Nipples all lined up 
Nice wheel!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

72's are the best in my opinion.....I think it gives the low low that og look....


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

These Are Bad Ass Nicky!!! PM Sent!!


----------



## 85Caprice (Apr 1, 2011)

do yall got the 100 spoke double cross in 15"?


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

nice decision...

Please, PM ME, pricing for a 72 spokes straight laced, gold nipples, gold knockoffs, pleeeeeeease...


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

are you teaming up with JD to start a new line of wheels???????


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

juicemen said:


> Nipples all lined up Nice wheel!


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> 72's are the best in my opinion.....I think it gives the low low that og look....


What's up man :wave: haven't heard from you in a while... what you working on now?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

DanielDucati said:


> These Are Bad Ass Nicky!!! PM Sent!!


Thanks big homie... I'll reply back to your PM tonight


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

85Caprice said:


> do yall got the 100 spoke double cross in 15"?


Yes we can make them in pretty much any size you want... we're doing a set of 13x8's for a customer right now :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

BRASIL said:


> nice decision...Please, PM ME, pricing for a 72 spokes straight laced, gold nipples, gold knockoffs, pleeeeeeease...


Will do tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

implala66 said:


> are you teaming up with JD to start a new line of wheels???????


Although JD and I are good friends our businesses are totally independent... I admire him for all the inovative ideas he brings to the wire wheel market!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice.... sup Nicky


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Those ones in the top pic with the zenith chips are bad ass. Nice touch with the nips lining up, they look just like D'z


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> very nice.... sup Nicky


Whats up big homie... long time no hear :wave:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Those ones in the top pic with the zenith chips are bad ass. Nice touch with the nips lining up, they look just like D'z


Thanks! We hand true all our 72-Spoke Straight Lace and line up all front and back row nipples


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

I was a lil slow on catching onto 72 spokes but when I did I just couldn't look at my 100 spokes the same. Nicky's a real coo dude :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Envious Touch said:


> What's up man :wave: haven't heard from you in a while... what you working on now?


 Qvo....I texted awhile back....need a single ko.....well still trying to get the Monte done and have a cutlass as well.....just want the cutlass as a street ride,so I can really take my time on the Monte.....might need some 72's


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Envious Touch said:


> Although JD and I are good friends our businesses are totally independent... I admire him for all the inovative ideas he brings to the wire wheel market!


are you going to "fix" the cross laced 72's so that the spokes cross each other?????


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Beautiful work :thumbsup:

still doing custom offsets?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Qvo....I texted awhile back....need a single ko.....well still trying to get the Monte done and have a cutlass as well.....just want the cutlass as a street ride,so I can really take my time on the Monte.....might need some 72's


Why dont you redo the 72's you already have? I got some spare KO's if thats what you need... let me know


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

implala66 said:


> are you going to "fix" the cross laced 72's so that the spokes cross each other?????


I'm working on something :shh:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

CoupeDTS said:


> Beautiful work :thumbsup:
> 
> still doing custom offsets?


Thanks man... and yes I still offer custom offsets on my 72-Spoke Straight Lace and 100-Spoke Double Cross :yes:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Envious Touch said:


> I'm working on something :shh:


 :h5: es todo !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

juicemen said:


> Nipples all lined up
> Nice wheel!


i saw that too! those look sharp! 
can you engrave anything on the hub? club logo?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

DanielDucati said:


> These Are Bad Ass Nicky!!! PM Sent!!


man those are SWEEEEEET!!!!!!


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

Got to say, Envious Touch comes across as a stand up guy. I been in on a couple of raffles so far and am thinking of picking up a set of 72's when the ride done. Sounds like your making a good decision, drop what does not sell and more effort toward what peopl want. I like the fact that he is respectful to everyone.. that makes a big difference on where i spend my hard earned $$ :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Envious Touch said:


> Why dont you redo the 72's you already have? I got some spare KO's if thats what you need... let me know


 I want to redo those,but also want a new set of 72's.....I think I should get ride of my 100 spokes


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

DanielDucati said:


> These Are Bad Ass Nicky!!! PM Sent!!


whats up nicky...i'm seriously thinking on a third set...these are badass...i really want them....


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Price check on all chrome 72 straight


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> i saw that too! those look sharp! can you engrave anything on the hub? club logo?


Yea, I can do anything you want on the engraving :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

KAKALAK said:


> man those are SWEEEEEET!!!!!!


Thanks!


JustPosting said:


> Got to say, Envious Touch comes across as a stand up guy. I been in on a couple of raffles so far and am thinking of picking up a set of 72's when the ride done. Sounds like your making a good decision, drop what does not sell and more effort toward what peopl want. I like the fact that he is respectful to everyone.. that makes a big difference on where i spend my hard earned $$ :thumbsup:


and thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> I want to redo those,but also want a new set of 72's.....I think I should get ride of my 100 spokes


Just let me know when you're ready... you know I'll take care of you


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

imgntnschgo said:


> whats up nicky...i'm seriously thinking on a third set...these are badass...i really want them....


LOL... this would be the 4th set you bought from me in the past two years... you are oficially Chi-town's #1 supporter of EnviousTouch 

P.S. did you ever get the chip I sent you a few months ago? Oh yea and I'm getting a couple Pesco 280's, zig zag slowdowns, and square dumps coming in... I'll text you the pic's since I know you looking


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

B Town Fernie said:


> Price check on all chrome 72 straight


You're looking at $1250/set with accy's


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

Envious Touch said:


> LOL... this would be the 4th set you bought from me in the past two years... you are oficially Chi-town's #1 supporter of EnviousTouch
> 
> P.S. did you ever get the chip I sent you a few months ago? Oh yea and I'm getting a couple Pesco 280's, zig zag slowdowns, and square dumps coming in... I'll text you the pic's since I know you looking


i did get chip thanks...that'll work on them pescos....


----------



## hooliauto (Sep 7, 2012)

like your rims .When the time is right i will look you up for sure!!!


----------

